# this is a stupid question....



## april

Sorry to ask it but here goes:

I just started making cheese. Ive only tried the 30 min. mozzarella so far. Apparently, where I live there is only ONE type of goat cheese that exists. When people talk about "goat cheese" here they are all referring to the same type. Problem is, I have NO idea what type it is! I even called the local deli that is known for its "goat cheese" to ask them what type of goat cheese it is and they said, "its goat cheese, its made out of goats milk (with a very sarcastic tone)" I would like to learn how to make the type they sell because its what everyone around here likes, but I'm not knowledgeable enough about cheeses to figure out what it is! I even tried explaining to a few people that you can make almost any type of cheese you want out of goats milk (not just one type) and they looked at me like I'm looney. What kind of cheese is usually the standard "goat cheese"? :help


----------



## Sharpgoat

What dose it look like Cream cheese? If so it's Chevre.
Fran


----------



## april

Fran,

No. Ive only seen it once or twice but it was firm enough that they were cutting slices off with a knife. To me it tasted like smelly feet. What do you think?


----------



## Sharpgoat

You should go buy some and see if you can look at a label.
Fran


----------



## april

Thats a good idea Fran. I'll go buy some.


----------



## nightskyfarm

It shouldn't taste like smelly feet. Yuck


----------



## tmfinley

I would say most people that refer to goat cheese mean chevre as well. If that is not it I don't know.


----------



## Sharpgoat

A good lipase enzyme in some cheese can smell like feet to some. :lol
Fran


----------



## Kelly

I am thinking it could be what we call "farmers cheese...? It is very simple. You bring the milk to a light boil, take it off the heat and then add enough fresh lemon or lime juice to see the whey separating from the curds. The harder the boil, the firmer and larger the curds. I pour the whey off and collect the curds in a colander. I add chives and fresh garlic and some cheese salt while it is still warm. Once it chills it is more firm and can be cut into slices. Although, I don't think it smells like feet. I'm interested to find out what this 'mystery cheese' is?


----------



## Rose

It's chevre. Made with old milk and shipped cross country (or internationally.)

Chevre made with fresh goat milk does NOT smell like feet. :biggrin


----------



## Ziggy

Yes - a lot of my friends used to think chevre is the only goat cheese. They are quite surprised when they try my Cheddar, Alpine/Swiss cheeses, brie etc. all made from my goats milk.


----------



## Little Moon

Ziggy - we need a "like" button. I really got a chuckle from reading this as everyone here also thinks that you can only make two types of cheese from goat milk :rofl chevre & feta!!!! Good luck April and have fun making cheese and changing some minds 

Anne


----------



## Sunflower Valley

It is not a stupid question at all. That is the beloved cheese of southeast Colorado. It is not old milk, nor shipped. It would be from one of the long time running family dairy farms in Trinidad area. I would be willing to put a lot of money on that you will not get their recipe. I know that there were others around many years ago with a "rustic old time Italian" recipe for this highly salted and aged cheese. The dairy ages this for several months. You may try asking around the older generations of Italians on the Mesa and you may find something similar. Good luck.


----------



## Sharpgoat

Welcome Nicole, Good to have another cheese maker on here. :hi
Fran


----------



## Suellen

I have to agree with the name "farmstead cheese" This cheese is usually aged and can be just about anything. Maybe it is like special sauce. I went to subway to get a sandwhich and asked them what kind of cheese they had and the person told me they have white cheese and orange cheese. She had no idea what kind they were. When I was checking out I heard someone order a sandwhich asking for orange cheese. 
Suellen


----------

